# How much does your 16 month old weigh?



## mumtosam

I only ask because my MIL thinks Sam is too thin! I think he is fine but I am interested to know what other toddlers of his age weigh.


----------



## mummy3

My son weighed about 19lb at 16months, he weighs 25lb now at 2 1/2. My 13month old daughter weighs about 14lb.

How much does your son weigh? :flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

At 16mo he was about 21lbs. He's turning 3 on Wed and he's 29lbs now.


----------



## Nibblenic

My daughter weights rougly (only weigh her at home now) 25 lbs. From what I can gather from the raphs she is on 75th line for weight and height and has been since 6 weeks. She was born very small, but did alot better on the outside than the inside


----------



## honey08

morgan had his 12mth check up a mth ago and was 23lb 11oz :lol:


----------



## Lu28

Aisling was 24lb at about 16 months. She was born on 75th centile, dropped down to under the 9th at about 6 months and has now climbed back up to the 75th again! :lol:


----------



## sapphire20

Olivia is about 23lbs


----------



## lousielou

Alex is 24lbs :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

Ridley looks a chubbo but actually he is 20lbs at 17months :) x


----------



## wispa86

oh gosh Ben weighed 27lb at 16 months it makes him look like a right porker lol


----------



## AnnaHughes

wispa86 said:


> oh gosh Ben weighed 27lb at 16 months it makes him look like a right porker lol

Dont worry - Reuben was 26lb when i weighed him the other day!

I have to admit - i knew Reuben was tall for his age, but never really thought he was anything other than average weight - however, after reading the above - maybe not!! He is only fitting the length of 12-18 month trousers, but has just moved to 18-24 month tops:shrug: 

TBH so long as he eats healthy i am happy - i know that he is on the move all day, so getting plenty of excerise, and eating plenty of the right foods!


----------



## channy3232

Rocco will be 16 months in a few weeks. He is 23lbs 7oz. He's also almost 33 inches tall so he really is a skinny mini. His 12 month pants fall off him lol
my Mom always comments on how skinny he is too. And I agree he's skinny but if he was TOO skinny I'm sure the doctor would say something!


----------



## Komatsu

Willow is 14 months and is just over 22lbs .


----------



## mumtosam

mummy3 said:


> My son weighed about 19lb at 16months, he weighs 25lb now at 2 1/2. My 13month old daughter weighs about 14lb.
> 
> How much does your son weigh? :flower:

He's just over 22lbs which puts him in the 25th centile. He has a long thin body but this weight seems fine to me :shrug:


----------



## DolceBella

Bella is just shy of 16 months and weighs 20 lbs.


----------



## sabby52

I dont have his measurments for 16months but at 15months he was 23lb 9ozs and 32inches tall :)


----------



## Cheesepuff

Alex is 24lb at 15 months, but he looks very skinny, all of his 12 - 18 month pants are way to loose on him... He seems to be a skinny minny like his dad :)


----------



## Faerie

Oo, how funny, I just weighed her before bed!

Sofia is 16 months and 10kg exactly (22lbs).


----------



## Faerie

I've actually just read through the other posts and it brought a tear to my eye! Sounds silly but Sofia was only 2.3kgs (5lbs I think) at birth and never even on the growth charts (she hasn't been weighed at the Drs since 12 months) and now she's obviously caught up :happydance:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

alex is about 23lb


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Noah is nearly 16 months and weighs about 27lbs.But hes always been a big boy, born 8,12lbs xxx


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay is almost 17 months and weighs 13lb 3oz.


----------



## sarah0108

23lb :) but is still in 9-12m clothes :rofl:
she was nearly 9lb born and only dropped about 1 or 2 centiles :) x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby was 24lb 9oz at 15 months. She was 82cm.


----------



## Mommy Dearest

Lilliana is about 29 lbs (and she wont be 16 months until the 23rd)!! She's in the 90th percentile for her weight, height, and head circumference lol. She's definitely a big girl!


----------



## MotherBeth

Nibblenic said:


> My daughter weights rougly (only weigh her at home now) 25 lbs. From what I can gather from the raphs she is on 75th line for weight and height and has been since 6 weeks. She was born very small, but did alot better on the outside than the inside

Mine is the same! 25 pounds at 16 months. Glad to see another who has a big toddler girl. :flower: People always think she's older than she is -- they think she's about 2! (And yes, I agree with percentile -- she was marked as75th on her last weigh-in.)


----------



## Laura2919

Chloe and Jaycee are now nearly 20 months and 23 and 24lb but when they were 16 months they were 19 and 20lb! They lost weight when they started walking and then gained again!


----------



## chelle81

My Aiden is 14 months and only weighs 18lb 6oz my HV also thinks hes underweight and havent been back to have him weighed since 10 months i weigh him myself hes putting weight on slowly but walked at 10 months etc so i think his development is fine


----------



## Faerie

chelle81 said:


> My Aiden is 14 months and only weighs 18lb 6oz my HV also thinks hes underweight and havent been back to have him weighed since 10 months i weigh him myself hes putting weight on slowly but walked at 10 months etc so i think his development is fine

Sofia weighed the same at his age - she's really packed it on in the last 2 months!


----------



## LM2104

Annie was 28lbs at 15 1/2 months. Shes always been quite big but eats healthily lots of fruit and homegrown veg, now she's running around everywhere her weight gain has slowed down


----------



## mumtosam

Thanks for all your replies :flower:. Sam is incredibly active and so I think that contributes to him being such a skinny bean but I do feel a lot better knowing how much weights can vary, just wish MIL understood that too!


----------



## Baby France

Just got my little boy weighed today and he's 28lb now!


----------



## louise1302

25lb at 16 months x


----------



## LilDreamy

Alexa is 26 pounds almost 27 pounds. :O


----------



## Momma.Bear

Kalyn was about 32lbs at 16/17 months.


----------



## joannemc

BRandons 27 pounds, only a pound shy of 2 stone, he's tall and lean though


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana was 20lbs...she is now almost 18mths and is 21lbs


----------



## RileysMummy

Millicent was, about 2 weeks ago 24lb 7oz, she's on the 91st percentile for weight & height xx


----------



## sun

My son weighed about 25lbs at 16 months! He was 25lbs at a year, then down to 24lbs once he got mobile, then slowly back up to 25lbs.


----------

